# SALE: SE EXAM STUDY MATERIAL ON SALE



## purple-521 (Dec 18, 2020)

Selling two very helpful books I used to pass the exam.



Bridge Problems for the Structural Engineering (SE) Exam (2ND EDITION)


THIS BOOK COVERS BOTH LATERAL AND VERTICAL 80 multiple choice bridge questions with detailed solutions for the Vertical and Lateral Component of the NCEES SE Exam. It is specifically written for the "building" structural engineer that does not commonly design bridges in everyday practice

BRAND NEW: $70

*SE Structural Engineering Buildings Practice Exam (5th EDITION)*

THIS BOOK COVERS BOTH LATERAL AND VERTICAL simulation exam. 

I would say the difficulty level of this book is very close to the real exam I took. Highly suggest!

BRAND NEW: $80

Please PM me if you need the books. I will cover the shipping cost.


----------



## purple-521 (Jan 31, 2021)

Two books are available. Txt me if you need.


----------

